# What are some fast growing hardwoods



## smokin_stroker0 (Mar 8, 2005)

What are some of the fastest growing hardwoods?I have planted some pin oaks in the yard but I need to replaces some of the older trees that were already here, I thought I would try and different one this time


----------



## glens (Mar 8, 2005)

I hear lombardy poplars are pretty quick out of the gate...


----------



## ray benson (Mar 8, 2005)

The Empress Tree ( Royal Paulownia) is one of the fastest growing.


----------



## glens (Mar 8, 2005)

I was being "smart" earlier.&nbsp; Isn't it fairly safe to consider that the fastest-growing trees will be the shortest-lived ones?

What "zone" are you in, what do you want to accomplish with the trees, and what will they be near to?&nbsp; This type of information really is needed before answers of better quality can be provided, I'd think.

Glen


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 10, 2005)

Teak is one of the fastest-growing hardwoods on the planet, not a short-lived tree. Speed of growth has more to do with total leaf surface area, and is also species-dependant. Teak, not a good choice, however, for the west coast U.S. or Canada


----------



## smokin_stroker0 (Mar 13, 2005)

I think I am going to plant a couple red oaks and have it over with. The reason I was looking for faster growing trees was becasue I want to see them get to be a big tree.


----------

